# CF Express test - Reserve



## agadou (29 Nov 2006)

I am currently in a reserve unit and I got called to do a CF express physical test. I did it last summer and I don't know why I have to do it again. Do we have to do it each year? Is it obligatory to have your CF express test redone to have your new rank (hook)?

Sorry for my english

CHIMO


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Nov 2006)

agadou said:
			
		

> I am currently in a reserve unit and I got called to do a CF express physical test. I did it last summer and I don't know why I have to do it again. Do we have to do it each year? *Is it obligatory to have your CF express test redone to have your new rank (hook)?*
> 
> Sorry for my english
> 
> CHIMO



Some (if not all) CBGs are making it mandatory for promotion. So.........yup.


----------



## Trinity (29 Nov 2006)

My understanding is that everyone will be required to do one each year (reg or res)

Heard this at a military conference last month.


----------



## navymich (29 Nov 2006)

DAOD 5023-2 -- Physical Fitness Program

Under "Participation":


> Required participation of CF members in the physical fitness program is as follows:
> CF members of the Primary Reserve are required to maintain their physical fitness level to meet the mandatory physical fitness standard on an annual basis.



Under "Administrative Requirements and Procedures" for "Promotion":


> A current annual physical fitness evaluation with a pass rating achieved prior to promotion, or an exemption for the current assessment period, in accordance with promotion policy in applicable CFAOs.


----------



## armyvern (29 Nov 2006)

Yes. It is a mandatory annual requirement for all Reg & Res (Class, A, B, & C) now.


----------



## agadou (29 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the input! Now I know why I have to do it!


----------



## winks2872 (27 Jan 2007)

here... this should help..

http://www.rmc.ca/athletics/pe/EXPRES/CF_EXPRES_Operations_Manual_e.pdf


----------



## Haggis (27 Jan 2007)

Note that as of 01 Apr 07, the physical fitness standard for all members of LFC (Reg F, and all Res F classes) is the LFCPFS (the BFT).  The EXPRES test will only be administerd if a member is unable to pass the BFT.  

See CANLANDGEN 011/06 for more info.


----------



## acen (27 Jan 2007)

I did the test a few weeks ago, basically what it consists of is the beep test, max repetitive push ups, max hand grip over 2 tries, max sit ups in one minute, and then they will check your heart rate. While the test is supposed to be ran every year (i have heard that it will be done before every course as well), it is possible to gain an exemption through high achievement in your first test. For those under 19, you must reach level 10 on the beep test in order to be eligible for exemption, 20-29 is 10.5. This will allow you to accumulate points toward the overall goal of 180 points, which is calculated by using your beep test score (provided you passed the eligibility cutoff) and then adding one point for every extra rep that you do in the sit up and push up, as well as points for the grip test. Add them all up, if you get 180+, you dont have to do it next year. Hope this helps


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jan 2007)

If you are not on the DIN and the links don't work, try this:   http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/CF_Expres


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jan 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Note that as of 01 Apr 07, the physical fitness standard for all members of LFC (Reg F, and all Res F classes) is the LFCPFS (the BFT).  The EXPRES test will only be administerd if a member is unable to pass the BFT.
> 
> See CANLANDGEN 011/06 for more info.



This is now the standard, as Haggis has said. CANLANDGEN 011/06 is also available on the forum. It explains what needs to be done and how it will be done. It is the only criteria to be used after 01 Apr. However, you'll likely find the EXPRES still used in the interm.


----------

